# The Ultimate Avengers DVD!!!!



## Guro Harold (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like Marvel Comics is releasing a direct to video animated Avengers film.

The link for the trailer is here: http://www.superherohype.com/news/featuresnews.php?id=3834.


----------



## Xequat (Feb 11, 2006)

Finally!!!  Oh God, it looks bad, but still better than the live action movie with Sean Connery - for comic book fans : Worst.....Movie.....Ever.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll end up watching it at last.  I may not buy it but I want to see it at least once


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks interesting, I might watch it to give it a try.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 12, 2006)

Love comics (The Ultimates, especially), but I've found over the years that if I expect a film adaptation to be garbage, I'm rarely disappointed. Still, I'll check it out and hope for the best. 
Still waiting for the Iron Fist live-action movie.


----------

